# my tank.. 3 reds



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

tank. u like? what should i do diff?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice, but make sure you upgrade in the coming months


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What are the filters that are on it? You have the powerhead a little bit lower than I like it, couldn't hurt to stick it up the side a little further, but nice reds and nice tank. Take good care of 'em.








~Taylor~


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hey thanks.. well i dont kno if i can upgarde in a few months.. what should i do?? and the filters are bio falls? what kind of filters shoudl i get to make the water cleaner and look better.. its always kinda dirty. thanks tho


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> hey thanks.. well i dont kno if i can upgarde in a few months.. what should i do?? and the filters are bio falls? what kind of filters shoudl i get to make the water cleaner and look better.. its always kinda dirty. thanks tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those filters seem to be pretty good though, and there are 2 in there, so they should be keeping the tank nice and clean as long as you are keeping up on your water changes. Are you?
~Taylor~


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Looking good. I would add a piece of driftwood for looks though, but that's just my opinion. I use a Fluval 304 on my 75 gallon and the water clarity and parameters are always awesome. Good Luck!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hey ya. they might b good. but my water is still cloudy or w.e u would say.. um i kinda do water changes.. not as much as i should... usually every few weeks.. but idk... i want and need a better filter. bcz like a day or 3 after a water change it looks the same.. and ya..thanks


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i noticed in your sig you have a 60gal tropical tank. i would move your 3 reds to that tank and you could possibly be good for life.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

live plants a drift wood or always a plus


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

need to do water changes more than every couple weeks...minimum once a week. Looks pretty good though. I would also switch the reds into the 60 if possible.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

alright thanks... i try to keep it up.. now its summer i will work harder and make it a very nice looking tank... um about my 60g tank, there are lots of big fish and i dont kno what 2 do wit them.. so i dont think coudl put my reds in them.. but idk... thanks tho.. any more idea..please..


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

haha put the reds in the 60g, theyl take care of ur other fish


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

hey nice set up we need top talk on aim soon


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks dude.. ya we do.. that why we kinda do.lol.


----------



## crsn4dr (Oct 29, 2004)

looks gude... bigger tank would b nice doe...


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ok thanks.. well i cant get a bigger tank.. so idk what i gotta do.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice tank but ur gonna need a bigger one soon


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks.. um idk if i can get a bigger one.. what about moving a fish out or something?


----------

